# My granddaughter Lorelei Belle



## Ronni (Sep 23, 2019)

When Lorelei and I are together she always wants to take dozens of selfies with me.  And then she posts them all over Facebook and Instagram. 

I am very flattered that she is so open about her feelings. So many teens are embarrassed or “too cool” to show emotion, but not my sweet Lorelei. 

I am one lucky Gramma!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 17, 2019)

You truly ARE one lucky gramma BUT you clearly put in the effort.


----------



## Ronni (Oct 18, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You truly ARE one lucky gramma BUT you clearly put in the effort.


Thanks @Keesha 

I work at my relationship with my grandkids, just like I do to maintain my romantic relationship and my relationships with my kids.  It doesn't FEEL like work, of course,   but still, I don't have any expectations that those relationships will just happen, or maintain, without any help from me.


----------



## Silverfox (Oct 19, 2019)

Ronni, grandkids are such a blessing. I have 9 of them ranging in age of 19 to 5. It doesn't matter which one I am with I know I am going to have such a fun time whether it be listening to the crazy music they are into or the stories about school or just doing a craft with the little ones. It is always a blast.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 5, 2019)

You're right. She's not worried about being cool...but that she wants to do this with you IS cool.  She must love you very much. What a blessings.  And she's a cutie.


----------



## Ronni (Nov 28, 2019)

I love this kid!


----------



## Pecos (Nov 28, 2019)

You are a "fun looking lady" no wonder why she wants to have her picture taken with you.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## oldman (Nov 28, 2019)

Ronni said:


> When Lorelei and I are together she always wants to take dozens of selfies with me.  And then she posts them all over Facebook and Instagram.
> 
> I am very flattered that she is so open about her feelings. So many teens are embarrassed or “too cool” to show emotion, but not my sweet Lorelei.
> 
> ...


I have to ask, isn’t her name an old southern name? My Great Grandmother was born and raised in South Carolina and her name was Lorelei, but I am not 100% sure if it was spelled exactly the same. Her and my Great Grandfather started a cigar manufacturing business in S.C. and eventually sold the business to a Swedish company that made White Owl cigars. The way the story goes is that they became very well to do from the sale of the business.


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Nov 29, 2019)

Ronni said:


> I love this kid!
> 
> View attachment 82895
> View attachment 82896


That text is worth a zillion dollars!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ronni (Nov 30, 2019)

oldman said:


> I have to ask, isn’t her name an old southern name? My Great Grandmother was born and raised in South Carolina and her name was Lorelei, but I am not 100% sure if it was spelled exactly the same. Her and my Great Grandfather started a cigar manufacturing business in S.C. and eventually sold the business to a Swedish company that made White Owl cigars. The way the story goes is that they became very well to do from the sale of the business.



@oldman her Mom was a huge fan of Gilmore Girls, a TV show that was popular when she was pregnant and Lorelai was the female lead I think.  She loved the name, but changed the spelling.  I think the origin of the name is German, if i remember correctly.  

Some people shorten the name to Lori or Rory, but my granddaughter has always been Lorelei.


----------

